# Looking for thick veneer



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone out there could help me find a manufacturer for 1/8" thick veneer. I know there are companies out there that specialize in this product but I am having a hard time finding them. I am looking for domestic woods cherry, maple, red oak, white oak, walnut… I build a product and am currently sawing my own veneer but have allot of interest in finding knife cut veneer for the book matching possibilities.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47084


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Certainly Woods will have it
http://www.certainlywood.com/

I used them for getting 1/8 cherry veneer for making the bands to make the stackable shaker boxes.
These are the ones (set) my 9 year old daughter made this past summer at a weekend class at Marc Adams Woodworking School. (no finish)


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Certainly wood is not carrying any hard wood veneer that thick anymore


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

It is a surprise - I got my material in August - - they still list it on their Wood Menu, you might shoot them an e-mail if you hadn't already talked to them.
http://www.certainlywood.com/framed_file.cfm?f=2


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info on certanilywood ….


----------



## woodbuffoon (Aug 27, 2013)

Ocooch Hardwoods has a variety of hardwoods in 1/8".

http://ocoochhardwoods.com/scroll_saw_lumber.php


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I googled: 1/8" thick cherry and there are at least three places on the first page of results. But you didn't say what width you're looking for. Those places are all selling 1/8" thick wood, not veneer. And you pay through the nose for it. An 8×24 piece is $16. That equates to $96 a board foot.

If you can go thinner, Constantines sells thick veneer for restoration projects. Thick to them is 1/16. 
Or maybe you could get thinner veneer, and laminate three pieces to make your 1/8.


----------

